# Eintrittskarten sicher machen



## -exr- (12. Februar 2005)

Hey!

Ich habe für eine Veranstaltung Eintrittskarten drucken lassen.
Zur Sicherung gegen Fälschungen wollte ich diese mit einem Schwarzlichtstempel versehen.
Das Problem ist nur, dass dieser auf dem Papier nicht hält, sondern einfach wieder abgewischt werden kann.


Kann mi jemand helfen? Bzw. wie kann ich meine Karten noch Fälschungssicher machen?


Gruß,

exr


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2005)

1. Gedanken : Dein Anspruch oder Kundenwunsch ?
Sind die Eintrittspreise so hoch, dass Kopien voraussehbar sind ?
Wo machst Du Dein Geld ? Eintritt oder Theke ? Wenn auch Theke, dann ist jeder
(illegale) Gast auch eine Geldquelle.

Wie sieht es mit Prägen oder Stanzen lassen aus ? Ist Geld dafür da ?
Ich halte die Stanzmethode für preiswert und recht sicher.

Wie sieht es mit den Kanten der Karten aus ? Sind die auch lackiert/imprägniert ?
Die Eintrittskarten mit den Kanten auf das Schwarzlicht-Stempelkissen legen, einziehen lassen
und diese im Schwarzlicht leuchten lassen..

vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein.. 

mfg chmee


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Februar 2005)

Hi ihr beiden!

Eigentlich hat chmee schon alles gesagt und dabei sind ein paar Gedanken die ich echt gut finde, denn auch "illigale" Gäste bringen in dem Sinne Geld.

Aber zu den Karten: Wenn diese in einer guten Druckerei gedruckt worden, einwandfrei ausgeschnitten sind usw. dürfte das alles eigentlich kein Problem sein. Ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen der sich diese Mühe macht solche Karten zu fälschen. Na gut, es kommt auch auf den Preis an, aber sagen wir mal der Eintritt liegt zwischen 4-6 Euro, dann kann dir da gar nichts passieren.
Ab 20-30 Euro würde ich mir aber schon etwas anderes einfallen lassen und sei es nur ein kaum zu sehender Kullipunkt der das Papier etwas eindellt oder Ähnliches.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Februar 2005)

Möchte ich mich nun auch mal zu Wort melden 

Das mit dem fälschungssicher liegt sicher an den Kosten, die Du dafür investieren willst.
Wie Manuel schon geschrieben hat, ist eine gute Druckerei schon mal ein Ausgangspunkt.
Frage dort einfach nach einem nicht ganz handelsüblichem Papier und selbst wenn das
nicht helfen sollte: Einige Druckereien bieten Dir auch an, Hologramme auf die Karten zu drucken.
Wie gesagt, alles eine Frage des Preises, der dafür ausgegeben werden sollte und ob es
das wirklich wert ist...

Gruss


----------



## xelix (13. Februar 2005)

Wir hatten letztens bei einer Schulveranstaltung auch diese stanzbänder.

 Die waren echt gut und haben pro Stück ca. 50 cent gekostet.


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Februar 2005)

Das lohnt aber nur wenn man sie wirklich öfters verwendet finde ich, denn 50 Cent ist nicht gerade wenig. Aber wie gesagt, der Herr meldet sich ja nicht mehr, daher weiss auch keiner hier wofür das nun gut ist 

LG,
Manuel ;-]

EDIT: Hab gerade zufällig was gefunden!

http://clanshirts.de/index.php?stuff

Da gibts die Bänder sogar mit Aufdruck unter 10 Cent  Also wenn du da mal nicht zu viel bezahlt hast....


----------



## -exr- (13. Februar 2005)

So, der Herr meldet sich wieder 

Also mal vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge!
Da unsere Eintrittspreise wirklich nicht sehr hoch sind werde ich vermutlich
bei jeder Eintrittskarte noch ein Symbol ausstanzen. AUßerdem ist die 
Qualität der Karten sehr gut. Da dürfte dann wirlich nichts passieren 

Die Karten sind für den Vorverkauf bestimmt.
Am Abend haben wir dann auch die besagten Bänder...


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Februar 2005)

Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller direkt die Bänder zu verkaufen? So müsstet ihr nicht noch extra so viel Arbeit usw. in die Karten stecken, oder sind das Bänder die es an jeder Ecke gibt? Bei Clanshirt (siehe url oben) kann man sich darauf sogar eigene Logos drucken lassen und das fälscht dir so schnell keiner 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## -exr- (14. Februar 2005)

Das wäre vermutlich das Beste gewesen.
Allerdings is es jetzt leider zu spät


----------

